# Ein Bikepark für Ostdeutschland (nähe Cottbus)



## Trialmobby (25. Dezember 2008)

Wir planen nun gut drei Jahre einen Bikepark, der alle Radsportarten vereint. Es soll entstehen ein Park mit einer liftanlage und Campmöglichkeit, so wohl ein 4 Cross, Dirt,Trial,Slopstylegelände.

So nun haben wir alles aufs Pappier gebracht doch nun stellt sich ein Amt ein bissel schräg, uns das Gelände für die Bebaung frei zu geben, aufgrund von Bedarfszweifeln aus der Zene.

Nun bitte ich euch, helft mir gebt mit eure Zustimmung damit ich dem Amt zeigen kann das ihr neue Strecken wollt, um Wettkämpfe im Dirt, Dual,Cross und Trial aus zuüben.


----------



## Frank K. (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Trialmobby,
kennst Du das Trialgelände in Thalheim? Wir haben 4 Jahre gebraucht um eine Genehmigung für das Gelände zu erhalten. Ich möchte da keine Angst machen. Aber es wird sicher nicht leicht.
Ein Typ von mir: 1. Das Amt beackern. 2. Alle Genehmigungen in der Tasche haben. 3. Planung. 4. Baubeginn. 
Alles andere kostet nur Zeit und Geld. 
Viel Glück!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Solltest Du Fragen haben, ruf mich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (25. Dezember 2008)

öhm...nette ideee.....


aber wie genau sollen wir dir helfen`?


----------



## Trialmobby (25. Dezember 2008)

Ihr könnt mir dabei helfen in dem ihr zeigt das Interesse an einer neuen Wettkampfstrecke besteht, damit kann ich Druck auf das Liegenschaftsamt ausüben.

Schreibt einfache eure Meinung zu dem thema und ich kann der Frau vom Amt zeigen das es Zeit wird zu bauen.

Achja es sind alle Anträge durch auch die Prüfung der Förderfähigkeit ist durch doch ohne dem erst versprochenen Geläde brauchen wir die Förderung net beantragen und ich habe nur noch begrenzt Zeit, da unser Projekt noch in die Haushaltsplannung 2009 soll.

Schöne Tage


----------



## Trialstriker (25. Dezember 2008)

dann schreib ich mla meinen ersten beitrag dazu

extremsportarten werden immer beliebter und kommen auch immer häufiger in den medien vor. auch unsere biketrialgemeinschaft wächst und wächst. leider gibt es nicht so viele parks in denen man auch trial fahren kann vieles ist auf bmx freestyle und skateboard ausgelegt und auf öffendlichen plätzen mit den dementsprechenden mauern zu fahren ist auch nicht die endlösung.
meist wird man an solchen plätzen vertrieben und mit polizeilichen konsequenzen konfrontiert. aus diesen gründen finde ich den bau des parks für wichtig. um einerseits den fahrern die möglichkeit zu geben sich zu verbessern und in ihrer leistung zu steigern, andererseits um andere jugendliche an diese sportarten heranzuführen damit diese auch etwas besseres zu tun haben als nur kravall zu machen und alkohol zu trinken 

vielen dank


----------



## JP Trialer (25. Dezember 2008)

MEiner Meinung nach gibt es auch viel zu wenige Offizielle Biketrial Gelände.....

Und das ganze gekoppelt mit anderen Bikesport arten wäre mal was wirklich sinnvolles.

Man könnte hier neben einfachen Sessions auch Fortbildungen und Trainingsgänge veranstalten.
So käme wiederrum Cash dazu.

gruß


----------



## TRAILER (25. Dezember 2008)

Trialmobby schrieb:


> Wir planen nun gut drei Jahre einen Bikepark, der alle Radsportarten vereint. Es soll entstehen ein Park mit einer liftanlage und Campmöglichkeit, so wohl ein 4 Cross, Dirt,Trial,Slopstylegelände.
> 
> So nun haben wir alles aufs Pappier gebracht doch nun stellt sich ein Amt ein bissel blöd, uns das Gelände für die Bebaung frei zu geben, aufgrund von Bedarfszweifeln aus der Zene.
> 
> Nun bitte ich euch, helft mir gebt mit eure Zustimmung damit ich dem Amt zeigen kann das ihr neue Strecken wollt, um Wettkämpfe im Dirt, Dual,Cross und Trial aus zuüben.



wohin soll das denn? berg in schmellwitz?


----------



## Thiemsche (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich find die Idee absolut klasse. Da die Jugend in Brandenburg nicht viele Möglichkeiten hat ihre Freizeit sinnvoll zu verbringen (bin selbst in der Oberlausitz aufgewachsen)  und die Arbeitslosigkeit besonders in den letzten und bestimmt auch noch in den nächsten Monaten weiter steigt, ist dies ein Projekt, dass man nur unterstützen kann. 
Durch den Bikepark kann man die Leute aus der Langeweile herausholen und ihnen eine gewaltfreie Möglichkeit geben ihre Freizeit zu gestallten.
Besonders muss man hervorheben, dass es ebenfalls eine Möglichkeit ist ein paar Jugendliche vor dem braunen Sumpf zu bewahren der in Brandenburg um sich greift.
Ausserdem hat ein Bikepark in der Region schon lange gefehlt!


----------



## Trialmobby (25. Dezember 2008)

TRAILER schrieb:


> wohin soll das denn? berg in schmellwitz?


Ne mein gutster das soll in Spremberg geschehen schmelwitz ist viel zu klein dafür1!!


----------



## TRAILER (25. Dezember 2008)

Thiemsche schrieb:


> Ich find die Idee absolut klasse. Da die Jugend in Brandenburg nicht viele Möglichkeiten hat ihre Freizeit sinnvoll zu verbringen (bin selbst in der Oberlausitz aufgewachsen)  und die Arbeitslosigkeit besonders in den letzten und bestimmt auch noch in den nächsten Monaten weiter steigt, ist dies ein Projekt, dass man nur unterstützen kann.
> Durch den Bikepark kann man die Leute aus der Langeweile herausholen und ihnen eine gewaltfreie Möglichkeit geben ihre Freizeit zu gestallten.
> Besonders muss man hervorheben, dass es ebenfalls eine Möglichkeit ist ein paar Jugendliche vor dem braunen Sumpf zu bewahren der in Brandenburg um sich greift.
> Ausserdem hat ein Bikepark in der Region schon lange gefehlt!



genau lieber dirten als bong.


----------



## Trialmobby (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich danke euch jetzt scho und ich hoffe es spricht sich noch nen bissel rum, so das ich im neujahr das forum öffnen kann und der Frau vom liegenschaftsamt zeigen kann, dass die biker schon vor der tür stehen.


Und wenn das net zieht gibt es ne demo vorm rathaus.

Ich las mich nicht unterkriegen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Dezember 2008)

Viel GlÃ¼ck euch!



Hachja, Spremberg..
Erinnert mich an meine schÃ¶nen Urlaube mit der Familie.
Jedes Jahr in Lauta-kennt einer das Kaff? Schwarzkollm, schwarze Pumpe, Senftenberg, Spremberg,...Senftenberger See-sehr geil wenn man dort mal im Herbst schwimmen war 
Dachte nicht, dass dort Trialtechnisch was los ist 
Schade das die Zeit vorbei ist und ich nur noch im Westen bin... Gefiel mir bald besser als die GroÃstadt-und in der Semperoper war ich auch noch nicht.


Ich schweife ab 


Wie gesagt, viel GlÃ¼ck euch! Und wenn sich die Gelegenheit mal bietet, werde ich auch in ferner Zukunft vorbeischauen


----------



## MaxleSteckachse (20. November 2011)

hey ho
wie siehts aus bei euch in Spremberg
schon was Bürokratisches geschafft?
komme aus Bernsdorf, solltet ihr also mal hilfe gebrauchen, dann meldet euch. Wir bauen hier zwar gerade selbst einen 4cross strecke, aber würden euch trotzdem mal helfen 

grüße


----------

